# New X5 Is Getting a New Cadre Gas Engines



## jrshc (May 7, 2016)

No mention of an electric variant, or even a plug-in hybrid. Brilliant.


----------



## Joe Napoli (Jun 2, 2017)

Are they discontinuing diesels for the new x5's in the U.S. ?

Any news on the series 5 diesel model production for the U.S.?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Joe Napoli said:


> Are they discontinuing diesels for the new x5's in the U.S. ?
> 
> Any news on the series 5 diesel model production for the U.S.?


Diesels usually come along later after a new model is introduced, at least in the U.S.

X3 30d's are rolling off the Spartanburg assembly line as we speak, but they're all going overseas.

The whole VW Dieselgate thing has made the other diesel manufacturers more careful to make sure their diesels are compliant before selling them.


----------

